# Brockmire on IFC entire season discussion *warning spoilers*



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I heard about it when Hank Azaria was on Howard Stern last week. I watched the first 2 episodes and thought it was good. Of course it also helped to see "A LOT" of Amanda Peet!

Brockmire


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I thought it was hilarious.

"Brockmired."

"Lucy-ed."


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I liked it as well


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I like the show, but actually thought seeing A LOT of Amanda Peet was a negative. I'm not a fan of sex just for sex sake in TV (or movies), and thought the story could have progressed just as well without them jumping into bed together in the second episode. But, I don't watch TV for arousal purposes either - I typically watch for the story and/or humor (which I know makes me an anomaly on this forum). 

Having said that, I did think it was funny, I just hope it's sustainable. Using a broadcasters voice all the time, and sex jokes can only go so far.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the sex was a big part of the humor! LOL


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I always cringe whenever a baseball movie/TV show depicts play-by-play announcing coming over a stadium P.A. system...

...so I love that this show actually had an explanation for that.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Great start. I love how he does play-by-play for everything he sees ("And that's a finger in my...").


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've watched the first episode on YouTube. I didn't realize the second episode was already available, but I'm definitely planning to watch them all. I've been a Hank Azaria fan forever.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've watched the first episode on YouTube. I didn't realize the second episode was already available, but I'm definitely planning to watch them all. I've been a Hank Azaria fan forever.


My recording was actually 1 recording for 1 hour containing both episodes.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought it was funny in parts but his over the top announcer voice might get old quick. Anyone who wants to see "more" of Amanda Peet should just check out Togetherness on HBO. A now canceled comedy from 2 years ago. I think it lasted 2-3 seasons.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I heard about it when Hank Azaria was on Howard Stern last week. I watched the first 2 episodes and thought it was good. Of course it also helped to see "A LOT" of Amanda Peet!
> 
> Brockmire


This post made me expect to actually see "A LOT" of Amanda Peet in Episode 2, but it wasn't at all what I expected. As fmowry said, you see much more in Togetherness.

Still enjoyed episode 2 and looking forward to more eps.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, it's basic cable and she's getting kind of old for voyeuristic purposes. I havn't seen Togetherness but check out 'The Whole Nine Yards' from 2000.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think the sex was a big part of the humor! LOL


I thought so too. But sex humor is very easy and seemed a bit early to resort to it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I thought so too. But sex humor is very easy and seemed a bit early to resort to it.


I think it's much harder to write clean humor than dirty humor, but I think this is a bit different in that this isn't sex for the sake of just sex. Sex is a big part of the characters. His wife steps out on him as part of an orgy. He's kind of lost it and went wild on a drug and sex binge all over the world. So they aren't using sex for "shock value" as much as to paint the character for what he is. If this show lasts awhile, I would bet that some of the crazy sex stuff might be toned down a bit as it may not be as important to the plot.

BTW I thought it was really funny.



Spoiler: Not sure if this is a spoiler thread



The scene where the pitcher hits the three fat guys, while predictable (as Brockmire even mentioned), was still REALLY funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I came for Amanda Peet. I ended up staying for the story.

This was one of the best premieres I've seen in a long time. The opening meltdown was the funniest single opening scene ever. Both Hank Azaria and Amanda Peet are perfectly cast. And the writing...

Peet: "Plus I'm competing with dirt cheap entertainment that's in every home here."
Azaria: "Cable?"
Peet: "Meth."

The play-by-play during sex. :grinning:

"Your dick and balls look like they're having a fistfight" (BTW, we get Azaria butt in this scene, so in the interest of fair play...)

Dave Walton & Amanda Peet together again. Bent!

"The dollar's very strong right now."

"You're cute. You remind me of my favorite step-dad."


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just watched the first 2 episodes. I really enjoyed it. I think Uribe is going to be my favorite character if they don't overdo it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Yeah, it's basic cable and she's getting kind of old for voyeuristic purposes. I havn't seen Togetherness but check out 'The Whole Nine Yards' from 2000.


The Whole Nine Yards is the complete (comPleet?) Amanda Peet experience.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A request for the OP @pmyers... Could you ask a mod to change the title to something season thread-ish, so we can openly discuss this without dancing around spoilers?

Thanks!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

astrohip said:


> A request for the OP @pmyers... Could you ask a mod to change the title to something season thread-ish, so we can openly discuss this without dancing around spoilers?
> 
> Thanks!


Do I do that by clicking on the "Report" button and then putting an explanation in the text box?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Do I do that by clicking on the "Report" button and then putting an explanation in the text box?


I'm not sure, but that would probably work. I think the only time I've done this (changed ANW to "forever thread") I just posted in the OpCenter. Try Report and see.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

it worked!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks.

So now... I thought E3 was just a little letdown. Still funny, just not as sharp as E1/E2. I guess they wanted to introduce the team, so there was more exposition than normal. Still a B+, but the first two were solid A's.

Did like the line about his forwarding address. :tongueout:


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I loved the bit where the scumbag says something like, "I want to be honest with you." And then the guy just turns and walks away. 

But I'm not really liking that story arc at all. It's just so cliche.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

midas said:


> I loved the bit where the scumbag says something like, "I want to be honest with you." And then the guy just turns and walks away.
> 
> But I'm not really liking that story arc at all. It's just so cliche.


Yep, that story line is right out of Major League and Slapshot. Still, the guy is such a d-bag that he's entertaining.

I agree with the post above, this was more of a B+ but still funny


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great episode this week. Another Brockmire moment!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yup. I liked Ep4 too. I have a feeling the ex-wife will probably stick around.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Me too. I have this feeling that Lucy and the team owner are going to be fast friends. And with the fighting and the fans going nuts, it was another Slapshot moment


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What if Lucy hooks up with the oil/gas/ex-boyfriend guy?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found this last episode with the Podcast to be very funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agreed. It was great when a bunch of hipsters showed up to the ballpark the next day just because Ira Glass mentioned him. It was funny to see the contrast in how they interacted with him vs. how the regular fans treated him.

Hilarious when Amanda Peet tagged David Walton in the balls and just walked away.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

This show is great. I love how Azaria keeps the announcer voice ALL the time. Highly recommend for anyone who hasn't caught it yet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dang...I was going to post a quote of his but forgot about it. It was something like "Lesson learned: when you see a strange line...." It was from this latest "Road Trip" episode.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> dang...I was going to post a quote of his but forgot about it. It was something like "Lesson learned: when you see a strange line...." It was from this latest "Road Trip" episode.


Yeah, I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"If I see a random line, say 'No, thank you, I'm fine.'"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"Girls! Who knew?" LOL


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

At first I was kind of on the fence. Just a weird feel thing, not in any way a disdain for Azaria (huge fan!). But I kept watching and am enjoying it more and more. Between learning who the character is and some of his hilarious lines, I'm all in.

"You snorted my abortion!" Who thinks up this stuff?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"Am I a cartoon cat that got hit on the head with a soup can because I am seeing double. Double Play!"

The Mack & McGraw parts of the "Old Timer's Day" episode were excellent, but the "encounter" between Charles and his Tinder date in the booth was one of the most hilariously awkward things I've ever seen.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just finished watching the current episode. Some great laughs there. 

I think one reason I wasn't sure at first is that (don't hate me) I don't like baseball. But there is plenty there to keep me watching.

That whole handy-j deal, singing Amazing Grace, then seeing the field on fire. LMAO - not sure which part of that was most awkward.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

This is show about baseball?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> This is show about baseball?


As much as "The League" was about fantasy football!


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> As much as "The League" was about fantasy football!


Or as much as _30 Rock_ was about producing a TV show...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think there is only 1 more episode left and we really haven't had any movement on the gas company story line.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think there is only 1 more episode left and we really haven't had any movement on the gas company story line.


Well, we know David Walton's character came to the ballpark a couple episodes ago and was unhappy with how many people were attending. And I think we have to assume that whoever set fire to the outfield in the last episode was either Walton or someone acting at his instruction. So based on those two things, presumably the gas company doesn't yet have the leverage it needs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Or as much as _30 Rock_ was about producing a TV show...


Or Seinfeld was about a stand up comic.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The thing about him snorting her pill just cracked me up. That's so bad, but I laughed aloud. Please don't judge me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was surprised that it wrapped up so nicely for everybody, or at least seems that way.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I was surprised that it wrapped up so nicely for everybody, or at least seems that way.


Things wrapped up but I would not say nicely.

Jules is alone since it looked like even the kid left with Brockmire. She got the money for the gas company and isn't likely to be charged with assaulting the executive (they would not want any one to know just what the sludge she threw is) but the company is unlikely to just go away.

Brockmire is destined to fail at his new opportunity. Jules said he would be back in 10 years but it is more likely to be days or weeks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sfenton said:


> Things wrapped up but I would not say nicely.
> 
> Jules is alone since it looked like even the kid left with Brockmire. She got the money for the gas company and isn't likely to be charged with assaulting the executive (they would not want any one to know just what the sludge she threw is) but the company is unlikely to just go away.
> 
> Brockmire is destined to fail at his new opportunity. Jules said he would be back in 10 years but it is more likely to be days or weeks.


....or....the whole show moves to NO and we never see/hear about the Frackers and Jules again.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> ....or....the whole show moves to NO and we never see/hear about the Frackers and Jules again.


I hope not. The Frackers are a character all of their own.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was Googling if it had been renewed and found this article. Interesting it had been renewed even before the premier. I guess it got really good tracking:

'Brockmire' Renewed for Season 2 by IFC


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sfenton said:


> Things wrapped up but I would not say nicely.
> 
> Jules is alone since it looked like even the kid left with Brockmire. She got the money for the gas company and isn't likely to be charged with assaulting the executive (they would not want any one to know just what the sludge she threw is) but the company is unlikely to just go away.
> 
> Brockmire is destined to fail at his new opportunity. *Jules said he would be back in 10 years* but it is more likely to be days or weeks.


Jules said "a year from now you'll come crawling back..."

The thing I didn't get is that the Frackers season was over, and Brockmire was being asked to finish out the Braves AAA team season, which should only be another few weeks or a month at most. So why wouldn't Jules go with him for the few weeks or a month, and then they can figure out their issues in the offseason depending on whether he gets a job with the Braves or not.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jules said "a year from now you'll come crawling back..."
> 
> The thing I didn't get is that the Frackers season was over, and Brockmire was being asked to finish out the Braves AAA team season, which should only be another few weeks or a month at most. So why wouldn't Jules go with him for the few weeks or a month, and then they can figure out their issues in the offseason depending on whether he gets a job with the Braves or not.


hmm....I remember Jules saying they needed to win 1 more game AND make a bunch of $$$ at the next game...but I don't specifically remember her saying this was their last game. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> hmm....I remember Jules saying they needed to win 1 more game AND make a bunch of $$$ at the next game...but I don't specifically remember her saying this was their last game. I could be wrong though.


Yeah. I thought the one more win was to ensure a winning record.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> hmm....I remember Jules saying they needed to win 1 more game AND make a bunch of $$$ at the next game...but I don't specifically remember her saying this was their last game. I could be wrong though.





TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. I thought the one more win was to ensure a winning record.


I thought the point of that was they only had one game remaining in the season which is why they had to make a month's worth of concessions in one game, and I don't remember the reason why it was important for them to finish with a winning record, but if it were just another midseason game, then why would the record matter?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought the point of that was they only had one game remaining in the season which is why they had to make a month's worth of concessions in one game, and I don't remember the reason why it was important for them to finish with a winning record, but if it were just another midseason game, then why would the record matter?


I really am not going to analyze a comedy based in absurdity. I just wrote what I heard being said.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I get a kick out of how Jim always calls Joe Buck, Joe Buck 

As an aside, went to my MIL's house last weekend (she's 81) and she LOVES the show. Who knew it would have universal appeal? One of the few recent series that I was so sad to see the season end.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't think the timing of the 1 game and the money was related to the season, just the date for the loan. And Jules also owns that bar, so leaving it (not that it needs a lot of management) may be why she didn't want to leave. And Brockmire wasn't going to live in NO. He is to go there for a few weeks, and then go to Atlanta. 

I do wonder where Season 2 goes. I don't see Brockmire in the Bigs. Doesn't work for the show. But Brockmire and the kid in New Orleans with a different issue would make for a good season. Jules could come visit, but the Frackers don't need to be in it. It's not like any of them were critical to the storyline.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

No but the Frackers set a background of oddity you don't get in AAA.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

In Episode 2, when Brockmire is reviewing the giant book that contains the terms of Jules' loan, he notes that one of the terms is that the team has to finish above .500.

Then in Episode 8, Jules says: "FEMA called and said the last fire went out on the field. So we can re-sod the grass and play our last game."

Then later in Episode 8:
Jim: "So we have to do what to pay off your loan?"
Jules: "I have to sell a week's worth of concessions in one game and we have to win to stay above .500."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...I do wonder where Season 2 goes. I don't see Brockmire in the Bigs. Doesn't work for the show. But Brockmire and the kid in New Orleans with a different issue would make for a good season. Jules could come visit, but the Frackers don't need to be in it. It's not like any of them were critical to the storyline.


Yeah, I said the same thing. Show doesn't need Jules or the Frackers to move forward. They can just keep changing teams/characters.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Alan Sepinwall did a great interview with the show's creator Joel Church-Cooper and they discussed S2 a little bit. Very minor spoilers for S2 but a great read. I definitely recommend it if you like this show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Alan Sepinwall did a great interview with the show's creator Joel Church-Cooper and they discussed S2 a little bit. Very minor spoilers for S2 but a great read. I definitely recommend it if you like this show.


That link didn't work for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> That link didn't work for me.


Weird. Not sure how that happened. It's fixed now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Weird. Not sure how that happened. It's fixed now.


I don't know...maybe it's just me, but that link does not take me to an article.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I don't know...maybe it's just me, but that link does not take me to an article.


It still doesn't? Because I fixed it after your first post and I just clicked on it and it took me to the correct place.

Anyway, here is the link: Why 'Brockmire' Was This Year's Best, Filthiest Comedy Surprise


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It still doesn't? Because I fixed it after your first post and I just clicked on it and it took me to the correct place.
> 
> Anyway, here is the link: Why 'Brockmire' Was This Year's Best, Filthiest Comedy Surprise


That worked!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

DEFINITELY read the link if you're a fan of the show. It does address S2 somewhat, and future plans for the show. Very interesting. I am glad they made it a tv show and not a movie.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

IFC has renewed _Brockmire_ for Seasons 3 and 4, with Season 2 premiering on Wednesday, April 25 at 10/9c.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Forgot the link...

IFC Renews 'Brockmire' for Two Seasons

IFC is doubling down on _Brockmire_.

The cable network is renewing the Hank Azaria comedy for two more seasons ahead of its season two debut on April 25.

_Brockmire_ follows Azaria's Jim Brockmire, a famed major league baseball announcer who suffered a notorious public breakdown after stumbling upon his wife's infidelity. The show's April 2017 premiere marked the highest-rated new series in IFC history. In fact, the first season was the most time-shifted new original comedy on cable, drawing 8.6 million total viewers.

The series also stars Tyrel Jackson Williams and Amanda Peet.

"This show is my favorite thing I've ever done. Period," said Azaria. "I love shooting it, I love editing it and I love how much people are enjoying it. Jim can say all manner of insane things that I can't. And he does. A lot."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Wow, 2 more seasons before S2 even airs. That's some confidence. Or it's a good bet because it's pretty cheap to produce.

Still, that's good news. I enjoyed season 1.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Excellent news! Can't wait for S2!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Looking forward to the upcoming season and beyond.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And thanks to @pmyers prescience, we can continue to use this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Great actor...great show....good news


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Season 2 starts now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great S2 opener. I miss Amanda Peet, but Jim Brockmire is... well, he's back. 

Wichita!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Now all that’s needed is the Simpsons crossover episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Great S2 opener. I miss Amanda Peet, but Jim Brockmire is... well, he's back.
> 
> Wichita!


His discussion around butts had me rolling!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's a thread for Season 2.

Edit: Nevermind. I could have sworn there was a new thread created last week for S2 of Brockmire, but now I can't find it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

_I have a Google alert on my phone for the phrase "Jim Brockmire Dead"._

This show is just 30 minutes of wonderful. Non-stop one liners and banter. Love it!

On one side of the church sign it said:
Funeral Service
Jim Brockmire Sr.

But on the other side, shown as they were leaving, it said: 
Funeral Service
Jim Brockmire
Not That One


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good episode.
Very funny, but also sad how Jim's Dad abused him (and his sister) as a child.

To his nephew when he asks if Jim remembers his first name: 
"Ah Sh!t, you told it to me didn't you. What is your first name?" 
_It's Jim, I'm named after you._


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm not enjoying this season as much as last season (still pretty good though). I think a good reason it clicked so well was his relationship with the team owner / lover. Still plenty of funny. I thought this last one was one of the better of the season. I liked when he looked in the casket at his dead bloated father and asked his sister why he looked like that....when she told him that's what years of drinking will do...he says...Message Received....stay away from Rum! That cracked me up. I do like the relationship he has with his ex. They play off each other well.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"Be a HAROLD!"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"Message received...stay away from rum."

Perfect Brockmire


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Since Amanda Peet was on for a few minutes this season, my guess is that Jim will be back with the Frackers in S3


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was surprised that Charles was starting his own podcasting thing in New Orleans without telling Brockmire (in "Broadcasters Jinx"). 
Charles said it was because Jim was supposed to go to Atlanta and not come back (Brockmire got the major league broadcasting job, then was fired).
Jim always said that he was taking Charles with him to Atlanta as his producer, so I was disappointed that Charles would not at least let Jim know what he was planning to do.

Good season, Azaria is great as Brockmire.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The scene where the female PR person looks thru Brockmire's binoculars, and gets an eyeful of liquor. Then goes to wash it out with his water bottle... and gets ANOTHER eyeful of liquor.

The series is one of my faves. Just great writing & acting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How ironic that Brockmire was chosen to replace the legend because the legend is racist and wouldn't allow the Indian guy to replace him. And Brockmire thinks he's doing the world a service by outing the legend's racism, but instead he's just ruining his own career since the Braves now can't give him the job because he was the successor handpicked by the racist legend.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> How ironic that Brockmire was chosen to replace the legend because the legend is racist and wouldn't allow the Indian guy to replace him. And Brockmire thinks he's doing the world a service by outing the legend's racism, but instead he's just ruining his own career since the Braves now can't give him the job because he was the successor handpicked by the racist legend.


Pretty sure he was entirely aware of this "irony."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Pretty sure he was entirely aware of this "irony."


He didn't know about it until after the game was over. He just thought he was doing the "right thing" by exposing the old guy's racist views and didn't realize it was going to cost him his new job.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad Dreama Walker finally had more to do. I've liked her since "Don't Trust the B". But her limited time is probably even more limited now that she's been fired.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm also enjoying the show, maybe even more this season. Azaria is so brilliant, whatever he does. I've been enjoying his talent for half my life now, since The Simpsons have been around for about 30 years.

He's so good that whatever role he has you see that character immediately more than you see him, the actor. This matters a lot to me, for an actor. I can't imagine having that level of talent.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I didn't understand the ending of the last episode. I thought he was going to rehab, and then he finds a woman in there smoking crack/meth/something. What happened?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Jim met her a few ep back and she gave him her #
They showed it in the beginning in "preciously on"


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I liked that they had the intervention in a bar 
and that he complained about the only food being bagels with no spreads. "In my Thailand intervention they roasted a pig. Took 8 hours. Came for the pig, stayed for the intervention"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Jim met her a few ep back and she gave him her #
> They showed it in the beginning in "preciously on"


OK, but wasn't that the rehab place? He called from the card, asked where to go, and she's doing that right in the place with no one else around?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> I liked that they had the intervention in a bar
> and that he complained about the only food being bagels with no spreads. "In my Thailand intervention they roasted a pig. Took 8 hours. Came for the pig, stayed for the intervention"


It was pretty hilarious that he found a way to drink during the intervention.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hefe said:


> OK, but wasn't that the rehab place? He called from the card, asked where to go, and she's doing that right in the place with no one else around?


I thought so at first, but no, he didn't call from the card Charles gave him, but from the number she gave him a few ep back. Watch the into "previously on"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> I thought so at first, but no, he didn't call from the card Charles gave him, but from the number she gave him a few ep back. Watch the into "previously on"


Yeah, I guess that's the intention, but the immediacy of Charles giving him the card and then him calling...I rewatched the scene, and he's holding the card in his left hand the entire time, and calls while looking at that card, no switch.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm going to have to re-watch the beginning and end again tonight.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hefe said:


> Yeah, I guess that's the intention, but the immediacy of Charles giving him the card and then him calling...I rewatched the scene, and he's holding the card in his left hand the entire time, and calls while looking at that card, no switch.


Just re-watched, and I agree with you - looks like we'll find out next week&#8230;


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Could just be a continuity error.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I liked that they had the intervention in a bar
> and that he complained about the only food being bagels with no spreads. "In my Thailand intervention they roasted a pig. Took 8 hours. Came for the pig, stayed for the intervention"


He had to stay. He was "pig committed."

This theory feels like a little too much conspiracy for a show like this, but I wonder if the woman set up the "Sobertunities" place specifically to lure in Brockmire.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Still love this show (although I think S1 was slightly better). Anyone else here thinks we need Azaria as Brockmire and Joe Buck to team up and do a couple of innings at the All-Star Game together? That would be awesomeness in the extreme.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Still love this show (although I think S1 was slightly better). Anyone else here thinks we need Azaria as Brockmire and Joe Buck to team up and do a couple of innings at the All-Star Game together? That would be awesomeness in the extreme.


I vote for anything that makes Joe Buck tolerable


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What a roller coaster of a season finale!

Sepinwall posted a great and informative interview with the show's creator and showrunner. There are a few minor spoilers for Season 3 and beyond (just about the general theme, nothing specific).

'Brockmire' Season 2: Jim's Road to Rock Bottom


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn't think it was a great season finale, but it was a great season.
Looking forward to S3


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

What? That was the finale already?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

The finale was a great episode to cap a very good season. Still very rich comedy with a lot of character growth from the first season.

By the way, in the intervention episode, I found it hilarious when it turned out the mascot Jim had been having intense altercations with was a teenager with braces.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked season 1 better than season 2 which really became a one trick pony season long plot, Jim's drinking and drugs leading to him hitting rock bottom. I kind of got bored with that after a couple of episodes. I get that's a major part of his personality, but I wish they played up more of his relationship with his assistant and pretty much everyone around him. Just seemed like all season the only thing they did was bring in different characters for him to get wasted with. I'm hoping he stays sober next season, but I'm guessing something will happen that will get him binging again. We'll see. I thought the finale was pretty good and considering where the season went, it was the logical conclusion.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Read the article I posted above. I think it will help your outlook of the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I liked season 1 better than season 2 which really became a one trick pony season long plot, Jim's drinking and drugs leading to him hitting rock bottom. I kind of got bored with that after a couple of episodes. I get that's a major part of his personality, but I wish they played up more of his relationship with his assistant and pretty much everyone around him. Just seemed like all season the only thing they did was bring in different characters for him to get wasted with. I'm hoping he stays sober next season, but I'm guessing something will happen that will get him binging again. We'll see. I thought the finale was pretty good and considering where the season went, it was the logical conclusion.


I agree. There was no humanity left which hurt the show. Less interaction with his assistant and the loss of the love interest as well. Hoping for a course adjustment in season 3. Still good but not as much fun.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I agree. There was no humanity left which hurt the show. Less interaction with his assistant and the loss of the love interest as well. Hoping for a course adjustment in season 3. Still good but not as much fun.


Reading the interview with the showrunners posted above, I get more what they were going for, but still, as funny as the show is sometimes, watching him fall that far ALL SEASON long was somewhat depressing. Yeah, I'm old school, but I generally like my comedies to be more funny and less depressing. Sounds like they might be going back to that some next season. We'll see.

It's funny though that while watching that, I kept comparing Brockmire to Sam Malone on Cheers, which before the series began had a similar type of life. So to me Brockmire seemed to be a more intense Sam. It's just that today's viewer wants to see more of the darkside of human nature, where in Cheers we see more of the better side of folks who've already been through what Jim has been through.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I liked season 1 better than season 2 which really became a one trick pony season long plot, Jim's drinking and drugs leading to him hitting rock bottom. I kind of got bored with that after a couple of episodes. I get that's a major part of his personality, but I wish they played up more of his relationship with his assistant and pretty much everyone around him. Just seemed like all season the only thing they did was bring in different characters for him to get wasted with. I'm hoping he stays sober next season, but I'm guessing something will happen that will get him binging again. We'll see. I thought the finale was pretty good and considering where the season went, it was the logical conclusion.





TonyD79 said:


> I agree. There was no humanity left which hurt the show. Less interaction with his assistant and the loss of the love interest as well. Hoping for a course adjustment in season 3. Still good but not as much fun.


Agreed. If this would have been Season 1, I doubt I would have finished watching the entire season (and surely wouldn't have stuck around for Season 2).

I'll watch Season 3, but I hope to see some resemblance to Season 1 by the third episode, or I'm probably done.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

In season 3, I would prefer it if he quickly fails in his attempt as a fill-in major league announcer and goes back to the Frackers. 
Either way, looks like we'll see less of Charles in S3 (looks like he's staying in New Orleans)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> In season 3, I would prefer it if he quickly fails in his attempt as a fill-in major league announcer and goes back to the Frackers.
> Either way, looks like we'll see less of Charles in S3 (looks like he's staying in New Orleans)


That would work for me. Lots of material in a small town with a struggling baseball team.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Brockmire Season 3, "Spring Training" - Apr 3rd (IFC)
*
Brockmire Season 3 Cast
_The series has had some great cameos in the past and that will continue in season three. From the sports world, Kansas City Royals Hall of Famer George Brett and broadcaster Bob Costas, both playing ficitonalized versions of themselves, join the show as key figures from Brockmire's past. _​
_With Jim's sobriety a key storyline in the new season, there will be some new faces in his life. The recurring cast for season three includes Richard Kind (Red Oaks) as Brockmire's new producer, Linda Lavin as his estranged mother, Martha Plimpton as his AA sponsor, and Tawny Newsome as his new broadcast partner. J.K. Simmons (Whiplash) is also set to guest star as a former player turned announcer.

Amanda Peet (Jules), Tyrel Jackson Williams (Charles), and Becky Ann Baker (Jean) will also make appearences in season three._​


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great thread title... it's still works!

The newly sober Brockmire hasn't lost a step. "There’s a density to it, Gabby. It’s like a windsock that’s been packed with wet sand."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Great thread title... it's still works!
> 
> The newly sober Brockmire hasn't lost a step. "There's a density to it, Gabby. It's like a windsock that's been packed with wet sand."


Are we taking odds on by what episode Brockmire is back in a drunken/drug induced stupor?

Nice start, not the best episode of the series, but still good. The only thing that annoyed me is the Oakland A's have played for years in Arizona for Spring Training and it makes little sense to move to Florida, but it's just a nitpick from a Baseball Nerd like me.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> Are we taking odds on by what episode Brockmire is back in a drunken/drug induced stupor?
> 
> Nice start, not the best episode of the series, but still good. The only thing that annoyed me is the Oakland A's have played for years in Arizona for Spring Training and it makes little sense to move to Florida, but it's just a nitpick from a Baseball Nerd like me.


But they did provide an explanation for that in the Brockmire universe when he went on a diatribe in what he thought was his first broadcast. He went on a rant about the $200m Seascape, FL spent on the new stadium to essentially bribe the team to move 3,000 miles while schools and other vital gov't services were woefully underfunded. It may not have stuck the landing for you, but it wasn't a sloppy oversight. It was intentional.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Glad I decided to try again with the new season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> But they did provide an explanation for that in the Brockmire universe when he went on a diatribe in what he thought was his first broadcast. He went on a rant about the $200m Seascape, FL spent on the new stadium to essentially bribe the team to move 3,000 miles while schools and other vital gov't services were woefully underfunded. It may not have stuck the landing for you, but it wasn't a sloppy oversight. It was intentional.


Yeah, when I initially saw that he'd be calling games for Oakland, and they were in Florida, I thought it was a poor choice by the writers. But then that rant helped explain it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Azaria was on The Late Show, the other night, and he brought that plaid jacket with him. It was a pretty funny bit. I guess he got it at a thrift store, for use as this character.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Are we taking odds on by what episode Brockmire is back in a drunken/drug induced stupor?
> 
> Nice start, not the best episode of the series, but still good. The only thing that annoyed me is the Oakland A's have played for years in Arizona for Spring Training and it makes little sense to move to Florida, but it's just a nitpick from a Baseball Nerd like me.


During the episode I could not help thinking that he will probably end up drinking again.

On a little peek episode they did for the new season they also showed that Linda Lavin is going to be playing his mother. Oh yes! I really like her a lot and I think this will be a great pairing.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

sharkster said:


> On a little peek episode they did for the new season they also showed that Linda Lavin is going to be playing his mother. Oh yes! I really like her a lot and I think this will be a great pairing.


The bit with Bob Costas in the sneak peek really cracked me up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JTAnderson said:


> The bit with Bob Costas in the sneak peek really cracked me up.


Oh yeah, I forgot that part.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Should the sneak peaks be spoilered? I never watch them because they umm, are spoilers for the season. 

I don't recall but was Linda Lavin on last year playing his mom? Or maybe I saw her playing someone else's mom on another show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Should the sneak peaks be spoilered? I never watch them because they umm, are spoilers for the season.
> 
> I don't recall but was Linda Lavin on last year playing his mom? Or maybe I saw her playing someone else's mom on another show.


It could be. My memory is horribly broken at this point. But she was very recently (last year?) on a short-lived sitcom where she played the mother of the two main male characters. I had a crush on the tall one. He's so cute. But I guess the show was not popular and I'm pretty sure it's gone. It was called something like 9JKL (maybe referring to their apartment numbers, as they all lived in the same apartment building).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> It could be. My memory is horribly broken at this point. But she was very recently (last year?) on a short-lived sitcom where she played the mother of the two main male characters. I had a crush on the tall one. He's so cute. But I guess the show was not popular and I'm pretty sure it's gone. It was called something like 9JKL (maybe referring to their apartment numbers, as they all lived in the same apartment building).


9JKL - I only watched a couple of episodes, but yeah, that's where she was the matriarch of that family.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> ...The only thing that annoyed me is the Oakland A's have played for years in Arizona for Spring Training and it makes little sense to move to Florida, but it's just a nitpick from a Baseball Nerd like me.


To add to that:
_(*) As Brockmire creator Joel Church-Cooper told me last year, the show has "a complicated relationship with Major League Baseball." MLB itself is explicitly mentioned, but Brockmire's new team is only referred to as "Oakland," and none of the logos or uniforms resemble that of the real-life Oakland A's, which gives the show license to call this fictional team cheap without being yelled at by the real (and cheap) A's ownership. _​


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice to see Amanda Peet back for this past episode. Dating George Brett huh? It's always fun when he has actual broadcasters or players on, this week Brett, and Bob Costas. I loved watching Amanda guzzle the pint of wine. I can already see Brockmilre heading toward the binge we all know is gonna happen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Nice to see Amanda Peet back for this past episode. Dating George Brett huh? It's always fun when he has actual broadcasters or players on, this week Brett, and Bob Costas. I loved watching Amanda guzzle the pint of wine. I can already see Brockmilre heading toward the binge we all know is gonna happen.


I miss her. Along with Tyrel Jackson Williams (Charles).

It's odd how they completely rebuilt this show, dropping two of the three lead characters. To their credit, it keeps humming along. But they had a nice chemistry that first season.



Spoiler: very minor casting spoiler. VERY minor



I read where that was Amanda Peet's only episode this season. And TJW-Charles has one episode also, at some point.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

What was depicted as being the offices of the "Tampa Bay" baseball team are probably much nicer than the actual Tampa Bay Rays offices.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still the sharpest written show on TV these days. Just watched the episode where Brockmire has an ED problem due to his new sobriety. Funny, funny stuff. The scene with him sitting in the hospital room with the guy who has a sock of sand in his pants. It's not easy nailing both comedy & poignancy, but the writers did it.

Missed Gabby this episode, she'e become one of my favorite characters. And is it just me, or does his new love interest (the nurse) have a strong resemblance to Amanda Peet?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Yes, I thought the same.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh man, when his junk didn't work I was convinced that he would start drinking again mucho pronto. Good thing the writers are smarter than I, as they put together a great episode.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, somebody's got a "type!"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So when do we get an episode where the two meet?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Still the sharpest written show on TV these days. Just watched the episode where Brockmire has an ED problem due to his new sobriety. Funny, funny stuff. The scene with him sitting in the hospital room with the guy who has a sock of sand in his pants. It's not easy nailing both comedy & poignancy, but the writers did it.
> 
> Missed Gabby this episode, she'e become one of my favorite characters. And is it just me, or does his new love interest (the nurse) have a strong resemblance to Amanda Peet?


My wife who doesn't normally watch this with me laughed several times. I know, there were some cheap penis jokes there, but it was written so well that it just felt different. Very well done ending, when he and the JK Simmons character realize that the only "god" in their lives were baseball (as a big baseball fan the things they were talking about hit home). And using his ashes to paint the foul line...just a perfect sendoff.

Great show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My wife who doesn't normally watch this with me laughed several times. I know, there were some cheap penis jokes there, but it was written so well that it just felt different. Very well done ending, when he and the JK Simmons character realize that the only "god" in their lives were baseball (as a big baseball fan the things they were talking about hit home). *And using his ashes to paint the foul line...just a perfect sendoff.*
> 
> Great show.


The only issue I had with using his ashes to paint the foul lines was that wouldn't it make more sense to paint the lines in the team's real home stadium and not in their spring training stadium? Would Ernie Banks want his ashes scattered in Wrigley or in some stadium in Arizona?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The only issue I had with using his ashes to paint the foul lines was that wouldn't it make more sense to paint the lines in the team's real home stadium and not in their spring training stadium? Would Ernie Banks want his ashes scattered in Wrigley or in some stadium in Arizona?


Nitpick  Yeah, of course it would, but they wanted to do it in the course of that episode, so it made more sense (yeah, they could have flashed forward and done it in Oakland, but I wonder if they even GET to Oakland, Jim being Jim  )


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another great season in the books. You never know how sobriety is going to affect a character, and a show. For Brockmire, it & he didn't miss a beat. I was afraid they were going to take the cliche way out, and have him relapse at the end. Glad he didn't.

I love Gabby. I still miss Charles & Jules, but Gabby is so good, I can forgive them for not being regulars this season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Loved the season. Interested to see where they go after this, since there's no longer any reason for him to be in Florida (unless there is a time jump to spring training for the following season).

I thought it was odd they showed an aerial view of AT&T Park where the San Francisco Giants play to depict the home game at "Tampa." If they can use an actual MLB stadium, why not show the correct one?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You wanted an aerial shot of an ugly dome?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Yeah, a stadium on the water serves fine to represent Tampa in the fictional world where a guy like Brockmire is still working for a Major League team. 

And it looks prettier on TV.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I think the most important consideration was the fact that they were obviously shooting in an outdoor stadium (including the fake "baseball" footage).

I'm sure the Rays _wish_ they had a stadium more like the one in San Francisco, although without at least a retractable roof, they'd have a lot of rain delays/rainouts.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Brockmire returned this week. As fun as ever! I'll hold off on spoilers to give everyone a chance to watch it. IFC.

"Hallo-Deck, activate Ann-Margret sitting on my...<NSFW>"


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I want spoilers! (I watched it). I thought it was a brilliantly perceptive predictive vision of the future that they already got correct. Their prediction of the falling out of baseball and arrival of the apocalypse was timed just 10 years too late.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agreed it was spot on on a lot but it didn’t feel like Brockmire. I don’t need Brockmire to be sci fi. It should be about one man and his interactions.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I just binged on season 3 last night so I could start watching season 4. I love this show.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Agreed it was spot on on a lot but it didn't feel like Brockmire. I don't need Brockmire to be sci fi. It should be about one man and his interactions.


Yeah, that's kinda how I felt.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't see any sci-fi. It was all about his relationship with his daughter. Being set 10 years in the future doesn't automatically make something sci-fi just like being set 15 years in the past doesn't make BCS sci-fi.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> I didn't see any sci-fi. It was all about his relationship with his daughter. Being set 10 years in the future doesn't automatically make something sci-fi just like being set 15 years in the past doesn't make BCS sci-fi.


His daughter was about 30% of the show. The rest was about the wreck of a future and him being the guy to save baseball. Even a good chunk of the conversation with his daughter was about Arizona and New York being a mess. That is sci fi. Brockmire should be grounded in reality.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> I didn't see any sci-fi. It was all about his relationship with his daughter. Being set 10 years in the future doesn't automatically make something sci-fi just like being set 15 years in the past doesn't make BCS sci-fi.


"Sci fi" was used as a metaphor for the weird sort of alternate reality that the show is now set in, not that it is literally "science fiction." I got the same vibe. It's got this semi-dystopian thing going on that I found distracting. It can still be funny, but it just felt weird.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched last night's episode. More time jumps. I used to love this show, but I feel it's really jumping the shark. I don't find the interaction with his daughter all that compelling. I thought this last episode was a complete snooze fest. Hopefully Amanda Peet will add a little something to this. If not, I guess I will be kinda glad they are ending things if this is where they are going.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree it's got a different feel to it, between the daughter, and the future shock. But that underlying tonal feel, that _Brockmire_, is still there. At the same time I'm wondering where this is all going, I find myself laughing out loud all the time. _Limon slipped a Luna bar in my pocket._

I get the feeling that a newly unleashed Brockmire will lead to some great baseball scenes. And yeah, Amanda Peet always helps. Charles too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I agree it's got a different feel to it, between the daughter, and the future shock. But that underlying tonal feel, that _Brockmire_, is still there. At the same time I'm wondering where this is all going, I find myself laughing out loud all the time. _Limon slipped a Luna bar in my pocket._
> 
> I get the feeling that a newly unleashed Brockmire will lead to some great baseball scenes. And yeah, Amanda Peet always helps. Charles too.


Nah, we need the "bad" Brockmire. He's so much funnier when he's off the wagon


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Nah, we need the "bad" Brockmire. He's so much funnier when he's off the wagon


Don't disagree with that.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm hoping the third episode gets him back into his old form again. It looks like he's about to start screwing with the owners so that should be fun. The one thing that bothers me is that they keep skipping ahead during the episodes. At this rate he'll probably be dead by the 4th episode.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I agree it's got a different feel to it, between the daughter, and the future shock. But that underlying tonal feel, that _Brockmire_, is still there. At the same time I'm wondering where this is all going, I find myself laughing out loud all the time. _Limon slipped a Luna bar in my pocket._
> 
> I get the feeling that a newly unleashed Brockmire will lead to some great baseball scenes. And yeah, Amanda Peet always helps. Charles too.


Right. I still find it funny, but the overall feel is weird.

The colored bats cracked me up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> Right. I still find it funny, but the overall feel is weird.
> 
> The colored bats cracked me up.


But is inconsistent with his character. He would absolutely tear that apart in the first couple of seasons. My favorite part of the show has always been his commentary. We are getting less of that and way too much of his daughter.

Not the same show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> But is inconsistent with his character. He would absolutely tear that apart in the first couple of seasons. My favorite part of the show has always been his commentary. We are getting less of that and way too much of his daughter.
> 
> Not the same show.


It also seems out of character that he would even consider something like colored bats. He's always struck me as a traditionalist. Maybe that's why the only change he considered was the bats? I don't know. But I feel like you, the show is different.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It also seems out of character that he would even consider something like colored bats. He's always struck me as a traditionalist. Maybe that's why the only change he considered was the bats? I don't know. But I feel like you, the show is different.


Part of the issue is that as commissioner, he has zero power to actually do anything. All he can do is be the mouthpiece for what the owners dictate. So when he does that first press conference where he announces the colored bats, he then comes out of the presser he says he needs a "chemical shower, because that was the worst thing I've ever done in my life, and I once went to a Scientology jazz brunch."

But having said that, I'm not loving this season so far. For me, the best part about Brockmire is the filthy stuff he says without even batting an eye or realizing that what he said might be considered off color. So far, there hasn't been any of that in this season (except maybe the holoprojector scene from E1).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hefe said:


> The colored bats cracked me up.


I think that may have been a nod to the orange baseball of the Finley Oakland A's in the 70's (never used in official games)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mr.unnatural said:


> I'm hoping the third episode gets him back into his old form again. It looks like he's about to start screwing with the owners so that should be fun. The one thing that bothers me is that they keep skipping ahead during the episodes. At this rate he'll probably be dead by the 4th episode.


The time jumps seem to be a way to set up how bad baseball had become in the future, and now that Charles is back, I don't think there will be any more time jumps.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Spoiler



Buck set for acting appearance tonight on 'Brockmire' TV program


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I feel like it's sputtering to an end. I appreciate that they are taking a chance and trying something different, but it's not really working for me. Still some funny moments, but the whole thing just feels off.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> I feel like it's sputtering to an end. I appreciate that they are taking a chance and trying something different, but it's not really working for me. Still some funny moments, but the whole thing just feels off.


Totally agree. It's not the Brockmire I enjoyed before. It feels contrived. They "gave" him a daughter as a new moral compass, and the way they did it she came in from nowhere, so we don't get enough of a sense of their relationship evolving.

This past episode, might have been the worst of the series for all the reasons above.

It's sad, because this used to be one of my favorite shows, and now I don't even look forward to watching any more. There's only a few episodes left so I'll finish, but if this was continuing past this season, I'd have dropped it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

It's the whole dystopian future thing that I can't get used to. Talking to the lemons, disputed lands, cults in the streets...I just wish it stayed in more relatable circumstances. I did like the Joe Buck stuff this week though, I thought that was funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> It's the whole dystopian future thing that I can't get used to. Talking to the lemons, disputed lands, cults in the streets...I just wish it stayed in more relatable circumstances. I did like the Joe Buck stuff this week though, I thought that was funny.


It's bad when the funniest part of the show was Joe Buck.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Why?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Why?


Well Joe Buck isn't a comedian (only in his own mind maybe). It's like having a show full of comedians and the funniest person is straight man.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Well Joe Buck isn't a comedian (only in his own mind maybe). It's like having a show full of comedians and the funniest person is straight man.


I don't see the logic. I can understand, "I thought the Joe Buck part wasn't funny, therefore, it's sad that it was the funniest part because then it follows that the rest was less funny and bad."

I don't understand if it is (as it was for me) "the Joe Buck part was genuinely funny" which doesn't necessarily reflect badly on any other part of the show, logically. It's just that that part was very funny. I don't have any issue with the straight man being funny. That's part of the formula. Although, I didn't think he was really that much of a straight man either.

"Joe Buck yourself."


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

No free ways to watch this show?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> I don't see the logic. I can understand, "I thought the Joe Buck part wasn't funny, therefore, it's sad that it was the funniest part because then it follows that the rest was less funny and bad."
> 
> I don't understand if it is (as it was for me) "the Joe Buck part was genuinely funny" which doesn't necessarily reflect badly on any other part of the show, logically. It's just that that part was very funny. I don't have any issue with the straight man being funny. That's part of the formula. Although, I didn't think he was really that much of a straight man either.
> 
> "Joe Buck yourself."


Well Joe Buck is only funny is his mind. He wasn't all that funny here either, but funnier than the rest of them.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm not making any personal judgements. Besides, he didn't write it. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> No free ways to watch this show?


You can get one episode of S4 only for free on the AMC App (oddly enough), then you only get 15 min previews of the rest of S4. Not free, but S1-S4 S3 are on Hulu


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

thanks, maybe I'll try a Hulu trial. I'm running out of shows!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you’re a sprint customer, Hulu is free (w/commercials)


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I don’t think the current season is on Hulu.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

tigercat74 said:


> I don't think the current season is on Hulu.


You're right. 
S1-S3 on Hulu, Not the current season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Well Joe Buck is only funny is his mind. He wasn't all that funny here either, but funnier than the rest of them.


This seems like more of a personal issue you have with Joe Buck. He was just an actor in this scene, only as funny as the lines that were written for him. I know it's tempting to view him as playing himself, and therefore he must have come up with the lines, but that's not usually the way things work on scripted TV shows.

My biggest issue with this season isn't the future or daughter or any of that stuff. It's the fact that Jim has toned down all the outrageous things he used to say which is what made the show funny. Giving him a heart and trying to make him into a good dad really sanded off the edges that were the primary feature of the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> This seems like more of a personal issue you have with Joe Buck. He was just an actor in this scene, only as funny as the lines that were written for him. I know it's tempting to view him as playing himself, and therefore he must have come up with the lines, but that's not usually the way things work on scripted TV shows.
> 
> My biggest issue with this season isn't the future or daughter or any of that stuff. It's the fact that Jim has toned down all the outrageous things he used to say which is what made the show funny. Giving him a heart and trying to make him into a good dad really sanded off the edges that were the primary feature of the show.


Yeah, I admit that I don't like Joe Buck, but really his character in the show is not really any different than how Buck presents himself for real. I agree with you though, and said that earlier, drunk, out of control Brockmire is much funnier than this Brockmire. But they could have written this funnier than they have using the current premise. It's just preachy and not funny.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Great ending and tribute on the latest episode.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Almost didn’t recognize Charles (dancing) at the end.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

series5orpremier said:


> Great ending and tribute on the latest episode.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Love how they out-distracted the distraction-negotiator.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this past episode was much more in the spirit of "classic" Brockmire. So hopefully it will end with a more traditional story. I always thought the best episodes were when Brockmire and Jules were together. I love the line when one of the negotiators said "No Robot Ump". Jules says, OK, we'll have a robot ump, calling balls and strikes, but we'll have a human dressed as a robot too" (Paraphrasing....not sure if that was the exactly way it went). But it was funny, especially in light of the discussions we've had in the MLB thread on here


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Used to be Brockmire was the insane one, others around him were more normal. They've flipped it so that he's watching others be crazy, and he's the reasonable one. I can't see a lawyer doing a soft shoe on the table in the first few seasons. It just feels backwards. It's time to end.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Brockmire's Hank Azaria Reflects on Black Mirror-esque Finale, Shares Initial Concerns About Future-Set Season 4


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

His concerns mirrored mine. 

"This season was what it was. As far as vetting Joel, I asked him three times, “Are you sure about this?” Just from a performance standpoint, I miss the drunken, drugged-out, sexed-up Brockmire, because it’s just fun to play, you know? I wanted to go back. I said, “Can’t we, for Season 4, return to the lost years — like, go back to his years in Southeast Asia, between when he got out thrown out of baseball and this crazy, drug-fueled romp?” And he’s like, “No, I want to keep the story going and talk about society,” and I said, “All right, but just make sure it’s believable and funny.” That’s all I ever ask."

I missed that Brockmire too.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

hefe said:


> "Can't we, for Season 4, return to the lost years - like, go back to his years in Southeast Asia, between when he got out thrown out of baseball and this crazy, drug-fueled romp?"


I like his idea better. Having said that, I still liked this season. But it required work on my part to constantly reset my expectations with them having gone in a wildly different direction from what made the previous seasons enjoyable and good TV.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> His concerns mirrored mine.
> 
> "This season was what it was. As far as vetting Joel, I asked him three times, "Are you sure about this?" Just from a performance standpoint, I miss the drunken, drugged-out, sexed-up Brockmire, because it's just fun to play, you know? I wanted to go back. I said, "Can't we, for Season 4, return to the lost years - like, go back to his years in Southeast Asia, between when he got out thrown out of baseball and this crazy, drug-fueled romp?" And he's like, "No, I want to keep the story going and talk about society," and I said, "All right, but just make sure it's believable and funny." That's all I ever ask."
> 
> I missed that Brockmire too.


Totally agree. It felt like a completely different show to me. I don't mind that he sobered up. There are two ways they could have gone, had him struggle to stay sober or just go out and keep getting plastered. They chose a third way....him being sober in the future. But it wasn't "Brockmire" it felt more like a sequel to Brockmire. There were some funny stuff, but I just felt it lost a lot of what made the show so constantly funny. But I guess the writers were out of material writing the old story. But this just wasn't the same show.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> But I guess the writers were out of material writing the old story.


No, it's not that they were out of material, the creator wanted to go into the future and tell that story. He liked that idea.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, the finale means I won’t miss the show.


----------

